# anemone closed



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

Why did this happen orccould have caused it to do this is it dieing


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Keep a close eye...it isn't a good sign unless it happened in the dark. But then he should open up with light.


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

Norman said:


> Keep a close eye...it isn't a good sign unless it happened in the dark. But then he should open up with light.


Happened sometime when the lights were on I wasn't home I hope it's okay


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

How long has the tank been running and do you have good lighting? If it lets go of the rock then you need to get it out of your tank asap!


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

Norman said:


> How long has the tank been running and do you have good lighting? If it lets go of the rock then you need to get it out of your tank asap!


About 1.5 years and I'm running t5 ho quad bulb


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

How long has it been in your tank? I don't know what to say except that it's not a good sign but maybe it's just acclimatizing?


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

About a year


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

it is going to poo..
check this web site
closed anemone 
http://www.karensroseanemones.net/closingup.htm

here is how dying looks like

http://www.karensroseanemones.net/thedyingrose.htm

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

sig said:


> it is going to poo..


I guess the next question would be... How long has it been like this?


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

Norman said:


> I guess the next question would be... How long has it been like this?


Happened some time today it don't look like the ones in the dieing picture my salt level was supper high I topped up my water hope it goes back to normal I lose about a gallon a day in evaporation


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

From what I've read these guys are sensitive to the salt levels and need a steady level. I top up my 30G twice a day...


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

Norman said:


> From what I've read these guys are sensitive to the salt levels and need a steady level. I top up my 30G twice a day...


I need to get. My self a auto top up in have a 16 gallon im tank I just hope it lives


----------



## Elder1945 (Apr 18, 2009)

My suggestion always is to step back and not do anything drastic... Too many times something goes wrong with a fish and or invert and you freak out only to stress or to make the problem worse. If you salt is "Supper High" I am assuming that high is 1.029-31 I would not panic. I would slowly bring down the salinity level step by step by adding fresh water in a high flow area of the tank over a few days.

My anemone's have looked exactly like this at one point or another and to be honest looks ok to me.

This all said I would try to invest into a A.T.O. this is one of the best things I have ever bought for my tank.

If a anemone is dyeing I would pull it but you can tell they look horrible.


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

Okay it's safe opened back up thanks for all the great info guys


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Glad to hear all is well!


----------

